

Campaign Monitor attacked - tlrobinson
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/2852/campaign-monitor-attacked-by-hackers-some-accounts-compromised/

======
naz
This is a shame since Campaign Monitor is such a great service. They depend a
lot on their reputation as they are at the mercy of freemail providers keeping
them out of their spam blacklist.

------
akirk
As bad as this is, I think their blog post is one of the best ones that I have
seen dealing with a security breach.

They give a good overview over what they know and have added an FAQ below
explaining even more.

Something like this can easily happen to anyone operating a web service, still
I hope they get the bugs that were exploited fixed soon.

------
blasdel
_Campaign Monitor was a shell service: something numerous agencies resold to
their clients, unbranded and often masked. More than one designer will wake up
to the news that they’ll have to call a client who trusted them, and explain
how a service the client may never have realized was responsible for their
information is now at fault for damaging their relationships with their
customers. I watch my inbox with a certain dread that I’ll be next._
[http://www.bigcontrarian.com/2009/08/11/responding-to-an-
inv...](http://www.bigcontrarian.com/2009/08/11/responding-to-an-invasion/)

